# Cat Intelligence & pesonality Siamese Mainly



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

MY first cat RIP, I capitalize "My" because we had one other cat that was disaster that I hated , before he came to me. 
Story: Looked out my window and saw the most beautiful cat I had ever saw sitting on my deck. I immediately went to the pantry and opened a can of tuna fish to feed him. He ran under the deck and emerged a short time later. I bought some cat food and started feeding him. Within 2 weeks I had him sitting on my lap. We developed a real bond. My wife said, " you are not bring that **** cat in the house." I started letting him in to feed and started bring him in to play in the evening. My wife usually retires before me and her last words were, Put your cat out before you go to bed." I conveniently started to forget to put him out. The rest is history.
On one Vet visit the Vet said he was a Flame point Siamese. I started researching and every Google image I pulled up was a spitting image of him. Now for my questions:
1) He had blue eyes. When I asked about blue eyes on a forum I was told that only Siamese have the blue eyes. True or not? If true he had to have some Siamese in him.
2) Generally speaking our Siamese very intelligent cats? Can other breeds be very intelligent? I had cows at the time. If I would be late on doing chores he would sit at my feet meowing until I got up to the chores. He would sit on a bail of hay watching me feed and water. Then we would go to the house. We would put out a round bail every other day. All I had to do is say, "Colonel its time to put out hay" and he would beat me to the equipment shed. I would jump on the tractor and then he would jump up on my lap. 
Just wondering if his intelligence was do to Siamese breeding in him or just an expectational cat. 2 of the 3 cats I have now are complete idiots. 
If intelligence is a breed trait maybe I should look towards a Siamese for my next cat.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Siamese in general are intelligent. But they're definately not the only cat breed that are intelligent. Blue eyes are rare in breeds other than Siamese, their crosses, or offspring of those cats. Right now we have three barn cat kittens who have blue eyes. Their father is a white cat with points and blue eyes, he might have had a Siamese somewhere in his ancestry, but he's a long way from a purebred Siamese.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have 9 cats at present and, to put it mildly, they span the entire spectrum of intelligence.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Like the others have said - Blue eyes in other breeds are rare but it does happen. And any cat can be intelligent. I think breeds like the Siamese are considered (on average) more intelligent because they are such people oriented cats.
They are genuinely interested in what their humans are doing so it's not such a far leap for them to start picking up quirks and tricks that we humans can easily relate to.
I have a Siamese X which is pretty intelligent, but if I look at the ways my other cat has found to communicate her needs to me - I'm inclined to put her intelligence above that of my Siamese. She doesn't have the luxury of using her voice to get my attention, so she's had to figure out other ways of getting me to understand what she wants.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

blue eyes run in most oriental breeds, their crosses and even later thinned bloodlines they can crop up. 

Like was said before Siamese and crosses can be heavily people oriented, coupled with the breed being fairly vocal. People notice their intelligence more. I have had a few. they like other breeds spanned the spectrum to pure genius.. to dumb as a post.... Though they did have a knack for puzzle solving. When I was a kid. people used to say Siamese cats were like having a dog.. but better. The breed takes to leashes well.. ect. They just like people generally.

My most intelligent cat wasn't actually a Siamese.. and my Siamese cross.. yeah.. could give a post a good run..

Siamese do have a fairly good lifespan length to boot. Most I have ever know have lived 19+ years.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

The colourpoint gene is a form of albinoism, according to my vet. That's one way a cat can get blue eyes. It's probably the most problem-free way to get blue eyes, from a health standpoint.

Another form is found in blue-eyed white cats, who are very often deaf. The lack of melatonin seems to affect hearing. (Same as in Dalmation dogs who don't have all-black ears.)

A much rarer source of blue eyes is the Oyos Azule gene, a very rare trait which showed up relatively recently in New Mexico. Unfortunately, kittens carrying two copies of the gene seemed to have had some problems, so plans to develop a breed have stalled.

As to whether Siamese are more intelligent, I'm not so sure. They are talkative and want to be with their people, so some people view that as being more intelligent. 

Personally, I've had two super-smart cats in my life who were both long-haired tabby moggies with some Persian heritage. My present cat is a Siamese. He's smart enough, but he doesn't seem more intelligent than them.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Persians and Himalayans are other breeds with blue eyes. Himalayans were created by crossing a Persian with a Siamese to get the same coloring in the Persian breed. So you'll see the same colorations of the Siamese in the Himalayans but with a big, plush coat and a cute, animated face. 

As for intelligence, I've never owned a Siamese but I had a friend who's parents loved the breed and they had many. They varied in intelligence - like any cat does, I think. Although of course almost all of them were talkative. 

I own two Persians and I must say, they're both very intelligent. They respond by name, come whenever they're called, and they associate words and sayings with things that we commonly do. If I even say "are you hungry?" they're in the kitchen before I am! They're also sassy and talk back with little meows if I ask them questions. Just a few examples.

I think any cat can be intelligent, I do think breed plays a part but at the end of the day I think it's the individual cat. 

Also, there are more breeds with blue eyes as well as regular old moggies/crossbreeds who have blue eyes. Ragdolls, Turkish Van, and more I am forgetting!


----------

